# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Wiring for new phone and data setup

## Muzza88

I am looking for help to get ready for a new NBN FTTN set up.
This is my general plan:  
This is how the street connects to my house:   Currently I use and ADSL filter spliter from the first TO to connect the phone and modem. 
1. I want to know if I need to change this connection box? If so, what should I replace it with? Or would the nbn people change this or would my new internet provider do this? 
2. Also, should the wires from this connection box to the first TO be normal phone wires or cat 6? 
3. Normal phone connection will cease existence in 12-18 months and looking at some info from phone companies, I gather that you can still use your current old handset but this now plugs into your modem that is NBN compliant. I guess my current modem is not NBN compliant as it does not have a port for a phone connection in it. So I am looking for NBN bundle plans that include a new modem. What if I want more than one phone? Would I connect this outlet in the modem to a TO that then connects to other TOs via a "piggyback" method like GPOs? Would this be a cat 6 cable? Or is there another way? 
4. Connecting the data to other computers and TVs via the modem and or switch with ethernet (cat 6) cabling. Would say, 4 patch cables come out of the switch into 4 connections in wall plates that then connect to other TOs in different rooms? 
Any tips, help or advice would be much appreciated.

----------


## commodorenut

I've just been through this with the in-laws.  I have FTTP, with optical all the way into the house, which I've posted about in other threads.
They have FTTN like yours.  The copper running into your house will simply be diverted to the node in the street - they don't actually come & rewire your house. 
Once it's "activated" you simply plug the NBN modem/router into an existing phone socket (remove all ADSL filters etc) and your old land-line phone plugs into the V1/Voice1/Phone1 socket on the back of the new modem.  The data ports (D1-D4) are then used the same way as the ports on your old ADSL modem/router. 
If you have multiple phone sockets like my in-laws did, you now have the issue of how to make all the phones work again, as you only have 1 phone port now - on the back of the modem.
In some cases - like my house, a cordless phone with a single base station and multiple "slaves" is the easiest solution, and what I have done with my FTTP installation. 
I was lucky enough with the in-laws that they had a wall plate with 2 RJ45s in it, from the days of having a separate line for dial-up.  This was also the first point in the house, so I simply brought the street level wiring into one socket, and the downstream line in the house (to the other phone sockets) into the other one.  The phones still only use the old 2-wire arrangement (the 2 centre wires of a 6-wire socket) and they are simply connected together in parallel like powerpoints are, so you can work out how to make everything work for you. 
On the NBN Modem, supplied by the ISP, I fed the street wiring into the line-in, and the V1 socket goes back into the one hooked to the other sockets in the house - making all the other phones work again like they used to.  You may be able to work a similar system with your cable installer if you're getting additional data ports installed. 
The ISP provided modem/routers have 4 data ports on them, which can be used to connect to other ports around the house, or rely on the inbuilt wireless.  Some ISPs are calling them a "gateway" rather than a modem. 
If you're having a professional come & install your data points, they'll likely run them back to a central cabinet, where you can mount the modem, and simply plug each port into one of the D1-D4 data ports on the rear of the modem.  Or they may insist on a separate switch in the cabinet, which only requires 1 data port from the modem.  It's something you'd need to discuss with the cabler when they're looking at your job in person. 
Looking at your pics, it appears you have good under-house access.  If I was in your situation, I'd try to locate the NBN modem in your study, running off the original phone socket.  For a DIY setup, I'd run a double-adapter phone socket out the back of V1, plugging your study phone in, and running a cable back to the lounge phone.
For data, I'd simply buy some long cables & run them from the back of the modem, under the floor, and up to where you want them in the other rooms - you just need to drill holes big enough to feed the plug through, then seal around the wire.  That's the cheapest & easiest DIY option. 
Engaging a cabler is required if you want a fixed installation (eg wall sockets).  For a basic install, he can simply run a 4-way socket on the wall in your study, out to the other rooms, with wall plates in them, and you then "patch" between the wall & your equipment.   For a full-house job, he'll fit a data cabinet with centralised wiring for more $$.

----------


## FrodoOne

> I am looking for help to get ready for a new NBN FTTN set up. 
> Currently I use and ADSL filter spliter from the first TO to connect the phone and modem. 
> 1. I want to know if I need to change this connection box? If so, what should I replace it with? Or would the nbn people change this or would my new internet provider do this? 
> 2. Also, should the wires from this connection box to the first TO be normal phone wires or cat 6? 
> 3. Normal phone connection will cease existence in 12-18 months and looking at some info from phone companies, I gather that you can still use your current old handset but this now plugs into your modem that is NBN compliant. I guess my current modem is not NBN compliant as it does not have a port for a phone connection in it. So I am looking for NBN bundle plans that include a new modem. What if I want more than one phone? Would I connect this outlet in the modem to a TO that then connects to other TOs via a "piggyback" method like GPOs? Would this be a cat 6 cable? Or is there another way? 
> 4. Connecting the data to other computers and TVs via the modem and or switch with ethernet (cat 6) cabling. Would say, 4 patch cables come out of the switch into 4 connections in wall plates that then connect to other TOs in different rooms? 
> Any tips, help or advice would be much appreciated.

  While "commodorenut" posted while I was writing this, I will post it anyway. 
As a start, I suggest that you read What's going to happen at a FTTN installation appointment? - Tangerine Telecom
Note that this states "If you wish to keep your landline telephone number it is important that you transfer it to a voice service on the NBN prior to your set copper disconnection date. This will be made available to you and is usually 18 months after the date when NBN becomes available to order in your area."
While the NBN FTTH equipment DID provide for two "telephone" connections, there is no indication of how any telephone service is to be provided (nor who will pay for the additional equipment required.) 
However from the comments of  "commodorenut", it seems that the "ISP supplied Modem" DOES have a V1/Voice1/Phone1 socket on the back of the new. 
See also https://iihelp.iinet.net.au/General_...m_setup_advice 
You will see that you will require a VDSL2-ready modem, and this would also be required if you WERE getting FTTH.  This is a modem which will accept an incoming "Cable" connection - via a 6P2C (RJ11) connector. (Not a 8P8C [RJ45] connector).
 Some ADSL Modems also include the facility to connect to "Cable" but most (older) ones do not.
This connection is via an ordinary telephone lead, NOT a Cat 5/6 connection, and an ADSL Line filter/splitter must NOT be used. 
Some "Service Providers"  (e. g. TPG) seem to be insisting that they will provide the Modem/Router, at least they were for FTTH. Whether this applies for FTTN I cannot say.
(This appears not to be the case with iinet for FTTN.) 
I suggest that you check with YOUR "Service Provider".

----------


## barney118

I have just been connected FTTN and they just change it down the street. You don't need a splitter anymore , I'm with Optus and they supplied a modem and the problem I found was the phone line connects in the back of the modem. I am getting a technical dood out to change my wiring as I have a home hub where I distribute Internet to my rooms and this is where I need my modem which is downstairs and my phone is upstairs.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Muzza88

Thanks for the comments guys. That makes a lot of sense to me. I now need to choose a good ISP to go with. I have read a lot of bad reviews about a lot of them. 
Does anyone think I should change the connection box that I have in the top photo? I think I read in another post somewhere that someone simply joined the street cable to another cable to lengthen it using scotch plugs and ran it straight into the first TO. That sounds like the connection box would simply be not needed at all if it is under the house and out of the weather.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Thanks for the comments guys. That makes a lot of sense to me. I now need to choose a good ISP to go with. I have read a lot of bad reviews about a lot of them. 
> Does anyone think I should change the connection box that I have in the top photo? I think I read in another post somewhere that someone simply joined the street cable to another cable to lengthen it using scotch plugs and ran it straight into the first TO. That sounds like the connection box would simply be not needed at all if it is under the house and out of the weather.

  Unless you are a "Qualified Person" you are not supposed to touch "telephone" wiring. 
Having said that, my suggestion would be to get such a "Qualified Person" to install a wall-plate (such as the one in the photo *BUT* with *at least* two "gang" positions instead of the one "gang" position shown) in the place where you wish to install the NBN FTTN/FTTB VDSL2 Modem/Router. Presumably, this would be in your "Study".  
(You may wish to look at http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/fttn_re...d_modem_router for a list of "Compliant NBN FTTN/FTTB VDSL2 Modem/Routers", should you need to purchase one.) 
Then, have that "qualified person" connect the incoming telephone line to one 6P2C (RJ11) socket in the first "gang" position and connect the "house wiring" serving the two existing "telephone outlets" to the second 6P2C (RJ11) socket. This will mean running a four conductor "telephone cable" from the entry point to your "Study". (While the "telephone cable" will have four conductors, only one pair - blue and white - are used.)
 Until the NBN is available, just use a "telephone" lead with appropriate 6P2C (RJ11) plugs at each end to connect the two sockets together. 
When you do have the NBN available with the new NBN FTTN/FTTB VDSL2 Modem/Router, connect the incoming Line to the Modem/Router and a "telephone" connection on the Modem/Router to the "house wiring" socket.  
Since you could have a wall-plate with up to 6 "gang" positions (and _I_ would), you could also have installed up to four 8P8C [RJ45] sockets in it, each connected via Cat 6 cable to wherever in the house you want to have a LAN connection back to the Modem. The least I would do is to have installed a "6 gang" wall-plate, equipped with two 6P2C (RJ11) sockets, with blanking-inserts in the remaining "gang" positions - for possible "future use". 
You should note that some of these activities will require specialised tools - hence another need for a "qualified person".  However, if you do have access to such tools  ...............!?!?!?

----------


## Muzza88

> Unless you are a "Qualified Person" you are not supposed to touch "telephone" wiring. 
> Having said that, my suggestion would be to get such a "Qualified Person" to install a wall-plate (such as the one in the photo *BUT* with *at least* two "gang" positions instead of the one "gang" position shown) in the place where you wish to install the NBN FTTN/FTTB VDSL2 Modem/Router. Presumably, this would be in your "Study".  
> (You may wish to look at http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/fttn_re...d_modem_router for a list of "Compliant NBN FTTN/FTTB VDSL2 Modem/Routers", should you need to purchase one.) 
> Then, have that "qualified person" connect the incoming telephone line to one 6P2C (RJ11) socket in the first "gang" position and connect the "house wiring" serving the two existing "telephone outlets" to the second 6P2C (RJ11) socket. This will mean running a four conductor "telephone cable" from the entry point to your "Study". (While the "telephone cable" will have four conductors, only one pair - blue and white - are used.)
>  Until the NBN is available, just use a "telephone" lead with appropriate 6P2C (RJ11) plugs at each end to connect the two sockets together. 
> When you do have the NBN available with the new NBN FTTN/FTTB VDSL2 Modem/Router, connect the incoming Line to the Modem/Router and a "telephone" connection on the Modem/Router to the "house wiring" socket.  
> Since you could have a wall-plate with up to 6 "gang" positions (and _I_ would), you could also have installed up to four 8P8C [RJ45] sockets in it, each connected via Cat 6 cable to wherever in the house you want to have a LAN connection back to the Modem. The least I would do is to have installed a "6 gang" wall-plate, equipped with two 6P2C (RJ11) sockets, with blanking-inserts in the remaining "gang" positions - for possible "future use". 
> You should note that some of these activities will require specialised tools - hence another need for a "qualified person".  However, if you do have access to such tools  ...............!?!?!?

  Hi Frodo, 
Would my drawing be appropriate for your course of action if I were to look at just the phone side of things at the moment? To get the line (cable) going from one outlet to the next, would you need to splice the wires using "scotch-lock" connectors to form a "T" section to get one cable going into the RJ11 connection at the back of the wall plate such as in my drawing? I know with normal GPOs you piggy back the two wires in the screwed hole for each colour wire or with older phone screwed connections but with RJ11 and the like mechanisms you don't.) So is this the correct way of continuing the line through to other outlets? (Knowing special crimp tools are involved)

----------


## Bros

Use all RJ45's and fit more than you need and use cat 5 or higher and fit a patch panel then you can change how you are configuring the outlets with flexible bridges. RJ11 will fit into RJ45. To add you only need a punch down tool at the RJ45's.

----------


## Spottiswoode

> (Knowing special crimp tools are involved)

  When I wanted network cables through our house I spoke to a mate who is licensed for it. He said he would come and terminate the cables for me if I ran them. I managed to find a 'special crimp tool' online for under $20. It also came with 100 plugs and a cable tester. I ended up doing my own cable ends after checking the pin-outs online. I did muck up a few, but it was easy enough to snip them off and put on a new one.

----------


## Bros

> When I wanted network cables through our house I spoke to a mate who is licensed for it. He said he would come and terminate the cables for me if I ran them. I managed to find a 'special crimp tool' online for under $20. It also came with 100 plugs and a cable tester. I ended up doing my own cable ends after checking the pin-outs online. I did muck up a few, but it was easy enough to snip them off and put on a new one.

  I spoke to a friend of mine who does comms cabling and asked him what do you use A or B. 
He said A you mug, A for Australia.

----------


## Marc

of course!
B is for Bulgaria ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> of course!
> B is for Bulgaria ...

  Well there you go learn something every day.

----------


## Jon

I know the last couple of posts were in jest but the serious answer is that it does not mattet as long as both ends of the cable are the same.
If you make a cable with A on one end and B on the other it is a cross over cable like what used to be used coming out of a router. 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## FrodoOne

> I know the last couple of posts were in jest but the serious answer is that it does not mattet as long as both ends of the cable are the same.
> If you make a cable with A on one end and B on the other it is a cross over cable like what used to be used coming out of a router. 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

  That is all quite true.
The "standard" used in Australia IS "A". 
For some strange reason (as usual) in the US the (general) "standard" is "B", except that US Government installations require that "A" be used. (Go figure.)

----------


## Jon

Centrelink sites are all cabled in B.  Maybe the Aus govt are strange the other way.  I have had people come in tell me they are wired wrong, i just shrug and tell them to follow existing. I just check what standard is being used at other sites and keep going. 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------

